# Do You Guys Like Internal Filters?



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me know why or why not. Also if not what is?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont really like internal filters because from my experience then tend to mess up my water. Also they are messy if you ask me. Harder to clean the tank and do water changes IMO.
I would rather go with a HOB instead of a internal like a aquaclear. 
What were you planning on getting


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the fluval U4.

I think it works fine.

id substitute it with an ok powerfilter or something for extra filtration.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bottom line is that no filter will offer what a sump can do for an aquarium..........

Internal filters are garbage compared too......


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> Bottom line is that no filter will offer what a sump can do for an aquarium..........
> 
> Internal filters are garbage compared too......


whats a sump????


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I just bought a new yank today and it came with two whisper internal filters and 3 hob aquaclear. I've always used aquaclear but since I got these just trying to get some insight. Also, do any of you guys know where to get the things, not the filter cartridge, but the white part on the aquaclears that hold the beneficial bacteria? The ones I got today had absolutely none.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> Well I just bought a new yank today and it came with two whisper internal filters and 3 hob aquaclear. I've always used aquaclear but since I got these just trying to get some insight. Also, do any of you guys know where to get the things, not the filter cartridge, but the white part on the aquaclears that hold the beneficial bacteria? The ones I got today had absolutely none.


I myself have never used an internal filter...I have no info i can provide on this

Sorry....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I used an internal once when I first got into the fish hopy years ago. My fish died within 2 days.

Dam was I a newbi.
Like Ak said a sump is the way to go. But if you are not sure then you best bet it to one get a HOB filter or better yet a canister filter like a Fluval, Eheim, or Rena.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

sadboy said:


> I used an internal once when I first got into the fish hopy years ago. My fish died within 2 days.
> 
> Dam was I a newbi.
> Like Ak said a sump is the way to go. But if you are not sure then you best bet it to one get a HOB filter or better yet a canister filter like a Fluval, Eheim, or Rena.


Haha my first fish were my piranhas and one of them died so I had to replace it lol. And by you saying sump I'm thinking $$$ and me, cheap ass lol. I'll stick with the ac's


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

when I think sump, I think of less $$$.

A sump is cheaper to make then buying a new nice canister filter.....
I have a really good one for less then $100.

Check out the ads and see if you can find a free small acrylic tank or use buckets/rubbermaid....

The DIY on sump here on P-fury should give you a good idea..


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

sadboy said:


> when I think sump, I think of less $$$.
> 
> A sump is cheaper to make then buying a new nice canister filter.....
> I have a really good one for less then $100.
> ...


I will check it out, but like today I got a 55 gallon came with two whisper internals and three ac's with a heater and some deco for $25. Amazing steal but that's the money I have lol.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Well I just bought a new yank today and it came with two whisper internal filters and 3 hob aquaclear. I've always used aquaclear but since I got these just trying to get some insight. Also, do any of you guys know where to get the things, not the filter cartridge, but the white part on the aquaclears that hold the beneficial bacteria? The ones I got today had absolutely none.


I think thats called BIOMAX

just go to petsmart


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

I love internal filters, they do great in my 3 gal bucket.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Trav probably gave the only situation i would use an internal filter... a makeshift hospital bucket!

I would sell them and use the money to buy biomax for the aquaclear filters


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Traveller said:


> I love internal filters, they do great in my 3 gal bucket.


lol what ?? is that a joke?

dude!

are they really that shitty????

why the hell would they be?

should I buy an external filter then? I can still bring it back


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you can return it, I would -- internal filters work great in certain situations, especially in terrariums, but a tank full of pygos is not one of those situations. For the money you spent on the internal filter, you are pretty close to the price of something like an Eheim 2217.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If you can return it, I would -- internal filters work great in certain situations, especially in terrariums, but a tank full of pygos is not one of those situations. For the money you spent on the internal filter, you are pretty close to the price of something like an Eheim 2217.


Well like I said, I bought a tank off of craigslist and they were included. It was $25 for it all.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i don't... Sump or a good Canister is the way to go...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww..... A$$.

I have to start the cycle over if I do that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Not really, just run the external along with the internal and it'll seed with beneficial bacteria in no time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

amazonjungle said:


> Awww..... A$$.
> 
> I have to start the cycle over if I do that.


You shouldn't have to cycle at all... The power filter that you are running on the smaller tank with the natts should be cycled, so you could just move that filter over to the new tank along with the fish and run the canister filter as well. The old filter will take care of the ammonia and nitrite until the new filter is colonized with beneficial bacteria.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Not really, just run the external along with the internal and it'll seed with beneficial bacteria in no time.


problem is im trading the fluval internal in for an AC110 500ghp


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep the filter media then and put it in the new filter. Or get some established filter media from somewhere (lfs if they don't mind).


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ill see if they dont care if I keep the biomax.

I can always get ammonia crisps or whatever they are called


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No.

Why:

1) they take up tank space
2) hold little media
3) usually have very limited media options
4) look bulky in the tank
5) usually small turnover/gph...

For piranhas or any other large fish I wouldn't use them though they are still acceptable on tanks with smaller fish though I would oversize them for the tank anyways. For a small tank with small fish it is ok though for larger fish sump, cannister or large HOB is the way to go.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> No.
> 
> Why:
> 
> ...


Im getting the aqua clear 110 this morning


----------

